
Canarytokens – honeypot tokens that tell you when someone used them - maltalex
https://canarytokens.org/generate
======
gus_massa
I was expecting some kind of ICO or some weird Ethereum token. Something like
a token that has the standard ERC20 interface, but the contract has a weird
hidden part that also sends a message somehow when someone transfers the
token. So you can put in a single wallet all your normal ICO tokens and
additional tokens and this "canary" tokens and if someone steal them perhaps
you can realize before they spend the valuable tokens. [I'm not sure if this
is possible or if this is a good idea, but everyday we get more and more weird
tokens ...]

Anyway, ..., you must consider renaming the page or the submission, because
some people could confuse this with yet another unuseful valueless ERC20
token.

